# Insurance for Personal Protection Trainers?



## Mike D'Abruzzo (Oct 6, 2009)

I am looking to change insurance companies to one that I don't need to dance around the fact that i train personal protection dogs. I have been in business 17 years with a perfect track record of incidents and use tons of precautions and maintain very high standards for the dogs and handlers i allow into the program. Does anyone have any suggestions or good experience with a specific insurance company or agent?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sportsman's provides policies for professional dog trainers. They're known for providing dog club insurance for schutzhund clubs, but that's not their only product.: http://www.dogclubinsurance.com/trainers

I would also contact this company: http://www.xinsurance.com/about/
They do write animal liability even when existing coverage has been cancelled for claims stemming from dog bites, even with known aggressive dogs, but I don't know if they write coverage for professional training businesses but it would be worth a phone call to find out.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe the Schutzhund club I belonged to was under "Sportsman's".


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I used sportsmans for events,,,give em a call...


----------

